# 1,800 pound hog.



## GT-40 GUY

How about this porker!!!


Over 1,800 lb. wild boar shot and killed in Northern Louisiana.  What would you do if this beast was coming at you?  Run for dear life?  Climb a tree?  or simply get run over?


"Aim small miss small", 

gt40


----------



## patriot15joe

i would have to change my pants if i were on the ground


----------



## Robk

that's been here before.  photoshopped hog from europe.  Not La.  

R


----------



## bull0ne

Robk said:


> that's been here before.  photoshopped hog from europe.  Not La.
> 
> R



Buzzkiller  

Beat me to it!


----------



## Jeffriesw

patriot15joe said:


> i would have to change my pants if i were on the ground




Yep!


----------



## doe shooter

Notice one other thing. None of the men are actually touching the hog. This means they are sitting further back(further than arms length). This makes the hog appear larger than it really is. Basic photography. The closer an object is the the lens, the bigger it looks, compared to the background.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

3 out of four don't speak English!!!!!!


----------



## buddylee

Seen that a year ago. NO WILD HOG CAN GET THAT BIG. Some folks believe anything.


----------



## Trizey

Do any of these guys look like they are from Louisiana?  

Don't believe everything you see in an email.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

Google the name on the truck,  It was killed in Austria or something on a  ranch.

Sorry to burst the bubble


----------



## caught

Seen that one before. The largest Ive ever seen a pure breed European "Russian"  get to is 585lbs. That was pen raised on good feed for nearly 4 years! I would think they may make it to 700 but that might be about it. Simply takes too much nutrition to happen in the wild. Without the help of someone feeding them daily, that size will never happen. Domestic/Euro mixes are a different story and could potentially get huge with the right diet.


----------



## dutchman

Trizey said:


> Don't believe everything you see in an email.



Or on an internet hunting and fishing forum.


----------



## Racer X

Completely and utterly, obvious.


----------



## beagler man

man what a hog u got there


----------



## hunting clouds

is that a world record holy crap that is a huge bacon strip


----------



## ol mike

I amazed how long these pictures float around.


----------



## ol mike

Wow what a hog.

Reminds me of the 78lb. bass i caught.


----------



## shawn mills

Some poeple are soooooo gullable.


----------



## goob

ol mike said:


> Wow what a hog.
> 
> Reminds me of the 78lb. bass i caught.



78 pounder eh, thats nothin' I got me a 92.6 pound shoalie. Its hangin right next to my 28 pound creek runner.


----------



## mriver72

My goodness !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tree daddy 7

You should see the 30 pound bream I caught.


----------



## jasonC

Robk said:


> that's been here before.  photoshopped hog from europe.  Not La.
> 
> R



Yep I agree.


----------



## Hawghead

they dont look like coon shooby dooby doooby dooo waaan to me.


----------



## Russ Toole

I dont think a 22 mag is gonna do it.


----------



## sbrown

Looks like 1749 lbs to me? What a crock!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

This hoax or urban legend is still being e-mailed around since my father just sent it to me asking if it was real.  

The info below reports emails claiming it was killed in Missouri, Texas, & Florida, too, mostly dated back in 2009. 

The original photos are *dated back to 2005 on a Turkish hunting web site* organization with the *"Nature Tours" logo that's on the truck* in the 1st photo, but it's a bit strange that it's published in French.

Here's the helpful web links below: 



http://urbanlegends.about.com/od/animalsinsects/ss/wild_boar_tx_4.htm 

and 

http://urbanlegends.about.com/od/animalsinsects/ss/wild_boar_tx.htm

"Citing a report in a French hunting magazine, the Courier reveals that the boar in these pictures was actually a *355-Kg or 781-pounder killed in Turkey in 2005* (the EXIF data embedded in the images confirms the *photos were snapped on June 3 of that year*). One visual clue — the "Nature Tours" logo on the side of a vehicle in one of the photos — indeed points to a *Turkish hunting website* on which the same images are displayed." 


AND 


http://www.naturetours.fr/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=147&Itemid=163

"Founded in 1985, Nature Tours is the oldest hunting organization in Turkey." 









http://www.naturetours.fr/images/stories/gallery/approche/00record-2005-tete.jpg


----------



## oldways

Still a nice set of cutters. Big hog know matter where he came from I would like to have that head..


----------



## oldways

And looks like two different hogs..


----------



## Hooked On Quack

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> 3 out of four don't speak English!!!!!!





Outta 4 there ain't, but 4 teeth, excluding da hawg . . .


----------



## saltysenior

Trizey said:


> Do any of these guys look like they are from Louisiana?
> 
> Don't believe everything you see in an email.



they look like their from S.E. Ga.


----------



## specialk

saltysenior said:


> they look like their from S.E. Ga.



actually they look more like they are from gwinnett county ga....specifically buford hwy.......


----------



## T.P.

What a beast! Congrats to the hunters!


----------



## bowbuck

specialk said:


> actually they look more like they are from gwinnett county ga....specifically buford hwy.......



Lol thats what I said to mysrlf as I was reading the thread.  You walk out of Bass Pro into the Discovery Mills and its hard to say exaxtly where you are in the world.


----------



## centerc

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> 3 out of four don't speak English!!!!!!



THat means it was louisiana:


----------

